

How to compete against Apple mult-touch with pen-based UI - wallflower
http://lindsay.at/blog/ipad-hegemony.html

======
nirmal
If you interested in existing pen-based UI that is pretty awesome check out
Ken Hinckley's work. He's a researcher at MSR and has plenty of cool videos on
his website. <http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/kenh/>

